# my fridge has died!!



## speedqueen (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, please can anyone help? my fridge has died over the weekend!! Started off running it on the car battery as we were travelling, which appeared ok, then swithed it to caravan battery (12v obviously) when we arrived, again seemed ok. Then decided to switch it to mains, so did that. about 5 hours later came to get a nice ice cold beer out but no!! 8O it was warm! Yeuk!! Thought maybe it was the electrics so tried it on the gas but to no avail. so had to have warm milk on my cereals too  please can anyone give me any ideas? It definately got cold when we set off as the milk was icy cold when i made a cuppa on arrival. thanks in advance.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry i misread your title.

I thought it said my midge had died.
Specsavers next week.

Check all fuses and that any gas stop taps are turned to on. Check the igniter.
Sounds obvious but one never knows.

dave p


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Fridge*

........is the flue getting hot, if so it would appear that all systems are functioning but the fridge isn't gassing. Could be a leak in the refrigerant system or more likely corrosion of the cooling pipe causing a total loss of refrigerant (usually if the fridge is very old) but I am afraid it ain't going to be cheap.

cb


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

speedqueen said:


> Hi, please can anyone help? my fridge has died over the weekend!! Started off running it on the car battery as we were travelling, which appeared ok, then swithed it to caravan battery (12v obviously) when we arrived, again seemed ok. Then decided to switch it to mains, so did that. about 5 hours later came to get a nice ice cold beer out but no!! 8O it was warm! Yeuk!! Thought maybe it was the electrics so tried it on the gas but to no avail. so had to have warm milk on my cereals too  please can anyone give me any ideas? It definately got cold when we set off as the milk was icy cold when i made a cuppa on arrival. thanks in advance.


Just a couple of questions. How old is the fridge and more importantly how long has it been since you last used it? I could add a third - were you on the level? Fridges don't like being still for months on end. In the old days if we left our fridge off all winter we had to turn it upside down to shake up the refridgerante. More modern fridges don't have that problem. Also fridges had to be level otherwise again they didn't work.

Final thought. Fridges always work better on gas - did you try gas?


----------



## speedqueen (Mar 9, 2009)

Awww boo  i thought it might be that. How do i get the fridge out then? will the gas need diconnecting first or is it on a flexi pipe? The fridge is the original in the van so it'll be 19 years old!! blimey 8O hadn't realised that till i wrote it down :lol: poor thing! It dosnt really owe us anything then :wink: My hubby is an electro/mechanical engineer so he should be able to replace it as long as we know what to look out for with the gas n all.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Speedqueen,
should be easy enough to disconnect the gas. Make sure the bottle is turned off or better still disconnected. Remove the plastic vents on the outside and that should let you see the fittings and then disconnect the pipe. The hard part will be finding out how the fridge has been screwed down.


----------

